# mixed community compatibility ?



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I got to thinking - along with a pair of O. Clowns and the Coral Beauty Angel, would a Royal Gramma be a good addition ?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Shouldn't be a big problem if you ask me. What size tank though?

I have a pair of clowns with a coral beauty, and if I added a royal gramma i'm sure nothing much would happen..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those fish will be fine, but arent you doing a 29? your overstocking with those, the coral beauty and clowns get around 4 inches, with a large body shape, should either leave a clown out, or the angel, if you want the gramma. jmo


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, I'm now shopping around for either a 30, 36, or 40 gallons. I decided to move up abit in tank size. My wife thinks I looking to get a 28 gallon but with a little convincing, it'll work out alright. Never say never.  If I find a nice 50 gallon tank at a good price locally - I just may snatch it ! LOL !!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention this - over the weekend, I went to Canasota to a place called Empire Aquatics. Holy Crap ! This place had more FW than SW fishes imagined ! Heck he even had 5 or 6 pirranhas in quarantine (each about 5 inches) He also had a huge Kio pond filled with giant Kio fishes. Although I saw some nice SW fishes. Now that I saw a yellow goby, I'm looking to get one of those. I also saw a blenney (Lawnmower ?) and they looked kinda neat as well. He had a tank with a buch of junenile damsels (yellow-tails, blue devils, green chromis, 3-striped, & dominos (3-spot). He also had a couple of CB shrimps too. Downside of the place - he doesn't guarantee any of his fishes period !! I know some places don't offer them with salt water fishes but they should. Oh well.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... welcome to the vast world of fish choices... now you can really appriciate what a large tank can do for you! Having so many choices makes it really hard to choose what to get for a small tank like 28 gallons.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Got to thinking alot last night about mixed community fishes I'd like to get along with what I mentioned at the top. Keep in mind - it will be either in a 30, 36 or 40 gallon tank. I was thinking about either a Citrinis Clown Goby, the Yellow or Green Clown Goby, or the Lawnmower Blenny.

What about a Sixline Wrasse with the gobies or the blenny ? 

The Royal Gramma is still kinda on my wish list but it all depends on compatibilty issues. 

What other dwarf angels have any of you had success with and are generally peaceful. Or even your favorites. Now I'm looking at a different dwarf angelfish besides the Coral Beauty.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

if you want to keep sofites i would suggest you stay away from the dwarf angels for they are known to pick at corals. I would look at any reef safe fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

From what I've been told, since this is my first tank and I want corals, to stick with reef safe fish who are not overly agressive until I have more experience with saltwater. This way I don't add more potential problems to the ones I will already have.


----------

